# microskiff Small Boat Camping Equipment List



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Great idea. Thank you. I actually keep most of the gear on your list in a rubbermaid container that is ready to go camping.

When I go camping I like to bring hobo packs for cooking.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/106584/campfire-foil-packs/
You can do them with anything shrimp, chicken, sausage, etc. I put some potatoes, onions and other veggies in. Its really easy and you cant mess it up.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Very well put together. I will try to follow this in the future. 

All the gear is on my list too. 

My meals usually consist of hydraulic sandwiches for breakfast and lunch, followed by dinner of whatever is in the bottom of the cooler at 22:00. I have a little room for improvement!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Geez, is all this going to fit on the boat?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

CodyW said:


> Geez, is all this going to fit on the boat?


Yes it does.  The original list was from a member who camped from a Gheenoe. 

Links from trips past.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/gheenoe-army-invades-enp.18470/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/gheenoe-owners-go-to-hog-key-in-10k-islands.20163/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/enp-t-day-weekend.17987/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CodyW said:


> Geez, is all this going to fit on the boat?


Probably or he would have listed "Additional boats to carry everything"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

fjmaverick said:


> When I go camping I like to bring hobo packs for cooking.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/106584/campfire-foil-packs/
> You can do them with anything shrimp, chicken, sausage, etc. I put some potatoes, onions and other veggies in. Its really easy and you cant mess it up.


I do the same love them!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably or he would have listed "Additional boats to carry everything"


Yea, I should've thought of that. His list is very detailed.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

No coffee pot???? You don't wanna camp with me without coffee.
I always keep a can of camp fogger in the tent to dispatch unwanted guests trapped inside when I zip in for the nite.
I crack my eggs into a container at home and bury it in the ice, easy peasey to do the AM scrambled. Mix in pre-cooked sausage and onions for a great breakfast with minimal field prep. Don't forget the hot sauce.
Unless tied to a dock at a chickee or ground site, I sleep better with 2 anchors set overnight.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Added Camp Fogger and Coffee Pot, thanks bobber!

*Omelets in a bag – *Using gallon-size Ziploc bags and boiling water you can make homemade omelets for your whole family. Crack the eggs into each individual bag–I like to use 2 eggs per person. Then add in what I like to call the “cleaning out the fridge” toppings–peppers, onions, cheese, ham, sausage, spinach–whatever you have on hand. Add them to the cooler and in the morning boil a large pot of water. Drop each bag into the boiling water and cook them for about 12-13 minutes. After the allotted time, carefully pull out the bags, slide the omelet on to your plate and enjoy!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Uh, rum?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

zthomashome said:


> Uh, rum?


_The *Food List* and *Meal Plan* are mostly for examples. Obviously the list here could be limitless. _


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> Added Camp Fogger and Coffee Pot, thanks bobber!
> 
> *Omelets in a bag – *Using gallon-size Ziploc bags and boiling water you can make homemade omelets for your whole family. Crack the eggs into each individual bag–I like to use 2 eggs per person. Then add in what I like to call the “cleaning out the fridge” toppings–peppers, onions, cheese, ham, sausage, spinach–whatever you have on hand. Add them to the cooler and in the morning boil a large pot of water. Drop each bag into the boiling water and cook them for about 12-13 minutes. After the allotted time, carefully pull out the bags, slide the omelet on to your plate and enjoy!


Off topic, would it work in the microwave?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i prep my omelets also.
coffee singles / i use an aluminum bottle to heat water in fire.
rubbing alcohol for med issues and to clean my face and hands.
all meats are pre-cooked - except for ribeyes / bacon bits in the omelet.
canned fruits/ vegies.
i keep an emergency fire kit in the boat/ camp box >> 1"x2" oak / pine / carboard / paper/ sterno/ matches and lighter.... up in smoke in a minute. when its dark and your wet/ shivering its a lifesaver...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> _The *Food List* and *Meal Plan* are mostly for examples. Obviously the list here could be limitless. _


Typo, obviously. He meant to say Scotch!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

anytide said:


> i prep my omelets also.
> coffee singles / i use an aluminum bottle to heat water in fire.
> rubbing alcohol for med issues and to clean my face and hands.
> all meats are pre-cooked - except for ribeyes / bacon bits in the omelet.
> ...


Omelet in a bag,great idea!
Note that camp fogger use is prohibited in the Park, but I figure its OK within the closed tent.
I've done the coffee singles but Community doesn't make them so I use a Melita cup top drip maker when solo or a battered old percolator for group trips - nothing gets the boys outta the bags like its sound and smell.
For portable,instantaneous heat I carry a SportsCat propane heater. No fires allowed on chickees or ground sites.This gets the job done quickly with the added benefit of using it in the tent to ease rolling outta bed at 5AM when its 50 degrees.(no,don't go to sleep with it on,fire it up when the alarm starts screaming)


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow too much work. You would need, what 3 yetis just to have room for food alone.
Impressive list. I will have work on one. I did notice you forgot Ass wipes and rash cream. Nothing worse than 3 days of discomfort


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

thays quite the list I've actually googled "small boat camping" without much luck. My Skiff would look like a loaded down barge with all that stuff on it haha


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Captredfish. TMI. Seriously.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pretty much hit it on the head except for 2 spinning rods for me and 1 8 weight flyrod. Hate crocs so flip flops and no freeze dried meals you kidding me steak on small grill with back potato in the fire rapped in aluminum foil and crack the top on the bake beans mmm watch the stars with adult beverages of your choice mine 12 year old rum and coke. My dad uncle and his son and in law and me do a 10000 trip once a year good times.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

View attachment 6186
View attachment 6188
View attachment 6186
View attachment 6186
View attachment 6188


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Taco meat in fritos bags with other taco ingredients is easy and delicious also.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

View attachment 6195
View attachment 6196
Here is a picture of last years trip to the Glades. 5 nights. That is a Yeti 65 with food and frozen water bottles. A Yeti 35 with just ice that we didn't open for 3 days. A Yeti Hopper with ice and drinks, which the ice was done in 2 days. An Engle dry box with dry food. And all the camping gear was in dry bags in hatches. I also have a Pelican ditch box. Everything for an emergency. First aid kit, emergency pancho, flairs, GPS, etc. That if you can only grab one thing, you grab that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A quick tip I use for saving some space is vacuum bags. All our clothes, blankets, and pillows, get compressed down to a few inches. On the trip home you pack it back in the bag and rold it to get most of the air out. They are dirt cheap at harbor freight.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Also I've noticed that these new quick set tents seem to weigh less and pack smaller then I could ever get my old dome tent, so I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Depending on if you have the room for it and how long your staying... a pop up tent outhouse is nice to have


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just bought a Coleman 6 man fast pitch tent with a screen room. It's a little larger packed than my old 4 man tent.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Depending on if you have the room for it and how long your staying... a pop up tent outhouse is nice to have


My uncle's son in law brought one and set it up that night a nasty storm came thru and blew it way up in the mangroves on hog key he wasted his money on that. Mind you he also brings a seat for when nature calls instead of just holding on to a tree.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You have a link to it, might be exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.coleman.com/steel-creek-...shelters#prefn1=tentShape&prefv1=Dome&start=5


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool. These will still fit on a chickee right?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> http://www.coleman.com/steel-creek-...shelters#prefn1=tentShape&prefv1=Dome&start=5


that's cool. I might have to get one of those next.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My uncle's son in law brought one and set it up that night a nasty storm came thru and blew it way up in the mangroves on hog key he wasted his money on that. Mind you he also brings a seat for when nature calls instead of just holding on to a tree.


I used to bring a bucket too. But after extended hiking, I have gotten used to squatty potting. It is still easier to play games on your iPhone when you use a bucket. According to Kula coolers, you can do everything with that cooler that you use a 5 gallon bucket for. So maybe you can have $250 insulated crapper.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I camp with the family, so the bucket with a potty seat on top is a must.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

firecat1981 said:


> Cool. These will still fit on a chickee right?


Good question, It's 10 x 9 ft. with a 10 x 5 ft. screen room.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Best I can find the Chickees are 10x12 platforms.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://koa.com/camping-recipes/

Cool Recipes. I'm making a downloadable PDF checklist. I'll attach it to the first post once it's done.

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Made some modifications and updates (minor items) and added them to my first post as a downloadable PDF! Happy Camping!

Cheers


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Holy moly, thats luxury.

After years of backpacking, I now fit everything in a 30L Sea-line dry bag and 50qt cooler. the limited list is due to laziness, but also don't have a full day on either end of the trip for packing and then clean up of all the stuff. 

-Tent is a bug net and light weight tarp that I set up with my push pole and cajun anchor/driftwood.
-thermarest foam sleeping pad - doubles as a chair by digging a hole in the sand.
-sleeping bag
-backpacking cook kit.
-headlamp
-grill grate for cooking fish on the half shell over driftwood fire
-spices for fish
-insta rice/pasta dinners and oatmeal
-instant coffee
-sandwich stuff
-few beers- liquor if its a long trip.
-2 - 10L platypus filled with water. plus extra gallon containers if needed.
- all cooler ice is frozen 1/2 gal bottles used as back up water once it melts.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> Holy moly, thats luxury.
> 
> After years of backpacking, I now fit everything in a 30L Sea-line dry bag and 50qt cooler. the limited list is due to laziness, but also don't have a full day on either end of the trip for packing and then clean up of all the stuff.
> 
> ...


Was going to say, you ought to be able to fit everything into a larger dry bag and a cooler or 2. The luxury of having the boat for me is being able to take stuff like beer, steaks, baked potatoes, etc rather than typical backpacking food.

I’ve seen these pics of boats crammed full of stuff in the glades for a week. To me it would be like living in a hoarder’s house. Keep it light and simple, you’ll be amazed how comfortable you can be with a 1 lb air mattress, 2 lb sleeping bag, bug net, some Starbucks via, a headlamp, knife, and cooler full of good stuff.

Also keep in mind that a lot of jon boats and smaller skiffs are pretty much at their max weight capacity with a pair of 200 lb guys, spare gas tank, loaded cooler, fishing gear, and 25 lbs of miscellaneous stuff. Add another 200 lbs of camping equipment and cross a choppy/windy bay, and you could be in for a bad time. 

I was in a jon boat with a 9.9, my cousin, dog, and backpacking gear, and could barely get on plane in some rough weather to stay on top of the waves.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 6186
> View attachment 6188
> View attachment 6186
> View attachment 6186
> View attachment 6188


Glad to see the right tents


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My idea is the normal boat gear and a little extra food. Add a tent/sleeping bag and go. WTH is all that stuff for? More work. Ya maybe if it's a family adventure for a few days.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> My idea is the normal boat gear and a little extra food. Add a tent/sleeping bag and go. WTH is all that stuff for? More work. Ya maybe if it's a family adventure for a few days.


Agree, that is a ton of gear. Although everyone has their own idea of camping. Mine is stealth camping in the glades, not bringing too much gear, being able to pack/unpack rather quickly. To me, mosquito stuff is the most important and most of my gear reflects that. I also tend to camp more though in the summer. Bugs are bad, but fishing is good.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> My idea is the normal boat gear and a little extra food. Add a tent/sleeping bag and go. WTH is all that stuff for? More work. Ya maybe if it's a family adventure for a few days.


That's camping with my 70 year old dad not all my stuff there he brings everything but the kitchen sink. One year there was three of us and he brought a full bag of taters.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I camp right on my skiff by just hanging a hammock between the poling platform and an aluminum pole on the casting deck. Works out great, super easy, includes bug net.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

when "canoe camping" out of my jonboat i find it easy to pack non periables / whatever in those plastic containers they keep behind publix, not the milk cartons, the ones where the top opens and closes.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boneheaded said:


> when "canoe camping" out of my jonboat i find it easy to pack non periables / whatever in those plastic containers they keep behind publix, not the milk cartons, the ones where the top opens and closes.


Easy posting that on here the carton police maybe trolling.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capnredfish said:


> My idea is the normal boat gear and a little extra food. Add a tent/sleeping bag and go. WTH is all that stuff for? More work. Ya maybe if it's a family adventure for a few days.


The nice thing about lists is they are scaleable. Take as much or as little as you need.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

We are planning our trip soon. 3 boats and 6 guys. Two of the guys brining their boat have never camped the glades so I sent them this list. I know this is long but I think it is pretty thorough and has worked for me.


*Boat *

Life vests for all people on boat
Throw able
I brought a paddle last year that doubled as a shovel for digging fire pits @ beach campsites
Anchor – I sometimes bring a small stern anchor as well
Bow and stern lines
Waterproof bags for gear – I only allow one per person on my boat for clothes, etc (2 people) and one more for tent & sleeping bags.
Flares
Whistle
Simrad Go7 for navigation / Navionics on my phone, an older handheld GPS as backup; waterproof charts and handheld compass 
Binoculars
Fishing license
Tool box with spare parts including duct tape and zip ties
Fuel – Last year I brought 24 gallons and used 18 gallons for the week and finished the trip with 6 gallons left over
1st aid kit 
VHF radio 

*Shelter*
Tent with “no-see-um” netting
Sleeping bag
Sleeping pad 

*Water and Food*

Water – one gallon per person per day. I use the 2.5 gallon jugs and bring something to drink out of like a Nalgene bottle. This reduces trash. All trash must be carried out. Last year I brought a Yeti 75 and put 2 frozen 2.5 gallon jugs of water in the bottom. Then I fill all the crevices and cracks with more ice. Then I put a yoga mat on top of that and loaded the food on that. That kept water from getting in the food when the ice melted. Plus the frozen 2.5 gallon jugs of water acted just like block ice and kept everything cold. Then when we needed more water, we pulled one of the jugs out. When I returned home I still had one of the frozen water jugs in the Yeti. I brought a Yeti Hopper with beer and ice. I then had a Yet 35 with nothing but ice in it and when the ice in the Hopper ran out, then we opened it. 

Zip ties to shut Yeti’s so the raccoons don’t get in them
I also brought a small Engle cooler as a dry box for dry food
Enough food for 5 breakfasts, 5 dinners, lunch food and snacks for the 2 guys on my boat. We can also coordinate between all 3 boats and cut down on duplicate stuff
Beer
Bourbon
Coffee



*Cooking *

Portable gas stove or grill (We can figure out what everyone is bringing and decide what to bring. If someone has one of those bigger 2 burner gas stove, one ought to be enough.)
Fuel for stove
Waterproof matches and lighter
Cooking gear and utensils (It’s better to bring utensils and wash them so as not to have trash) This would include plates, bowls, and I bring a Yeti Tumbler.
Garbage bags (I use trash compactor bags. They are much stronger. And you can use them as emergency dry bags if you need them.
Paper towels


*Clothing *
Rain gear – jacket and pants
Light weight fishing pants
Fishing shirts – long sleeve and short for sun and bug protection
Shorts
Shoes
Flip flops
Thin pair of long johns in case it gets cold
Fleece
Buffs
Hats
Mosquito head net

*Personal Equipment*
Flash light
Head lamp
Camp lantern
Spare batteries
Sunscreen
Insect repellent
Personal items like cigars, etc
Sunglasses
Knife
Hand sanitizer
2 towels – I use one to keep the boat clean and one for me

*Toilet 
Toilet paper
Trowel for burying waste


Fishing equipment 

Fishing tackle - coordinate with the other guy on the boat so you can reduce duplicates and save space 
Rods - Last year, I brought 2 fly rods and 3 spin rods. I broke a reel on one spin rod and broke another rod, so during the trip I still had 2 full spin rods. This year, between 2 guys, we are bringing 2 fly rods (different weights) and 4 spin rods (2 each) 
Reef or flats shoes (The oyster flats are brutal) 






*


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Last trip to 10,000 island hog key week before Christmas. Heading back this weekend. Second pic is my campsite minimal is best.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I find that you care way less about being terribly prepared if you have lots of beer.


----------

